# What Are Your Black Friday Plans?



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you plan your Black Friday with the precision of a military unit?

Do you and your family fan out across Wal-Mart in color-coordinated sweats, walkie talkies in hand, to find the best deals on the day after Thanksgiving? Is Black Friday - the opening of the holiday shopping season - an annual event at your house that requires scouring ads, planning ahead and coordination?


















In this economic climate, things may get even crazier than normal, so be prepared!
I stole this wonderful List for the best Black friday sales from my friend, you can create your own shopping list also.
Hehe...
What are your Black Friday plans?:jump:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow... great pics.

If the price is right on a blue ray player I'll jump in but otherwise I'll do everything I can to avoid the crowds. I remember working on those days.... ugh


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Me, I go back to work Wed. night till Sun. morning so I'll be sleeping all day and working all night. I've never considered shopping on Black Friday. Don't like crowds and the good deals are rarely on anything I would ever purchase.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My plans are always the same...stay as far away from the fray as possible.


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a plan... I am going to Sears to get a Sony BDP350 for $179, and the wife will hit Walmart for $15 blu ray...

kirby


----------



## Turbe (Mar 31, 2008)

not this year...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can see folks lined up for that Sony BD player at Sears. That is truly an amazing deal. I am holding out for the oppo though... even if it cost more.

I cannot remember that I have ever been shopping on BF. I prefer not to get out in it, although we will usually make one trip to the big city mall each year, reluctantly. That is more than enough for me and I can't stand too much of that. Eating out is the best part of it all. :meal: :yes:

For the last several years our office has been open on Friday after Thanksgiving, same for this year, so I'll be in the office all day. Generally a busy day for us as well... x-mas loans.


----------

